# Anyone here on T replacement?



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I just got my T seed implants and its great. I feel so good and revived. It's like being 21 again. I tried all the other forms of T delivery and none work as well or last as long. My wife's in trouble tonight!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I still can't get enough T myself


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Seriously men. Get checked out. It's worth it. There's no way a man could be LD with testosterone treatment.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes McBrains, there are ways a man can be LD with testosterone treatment.

There are also men with low or no T who have huge sex drives.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Yes McBrains, there are ways a man can be LD with testosterone treatment.
> 
> There are also men with low or no T who have huge sex drives.


I guess your right. Maybe my meter is a little skewed today.  I feel like I could drill a hole in concrete.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

That is awesome. Use it well.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

yep I use testopel too. I love it. Way better than any other replacement I have ever used.


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

I find the injections much better. You can adjust the dosages a lot easier with the injections. Don't worry about a little needle stick 1-2x per week. It is not that bad.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

My doc prescribed the magic pill that would prevent my hair from following the same styling approach as Mr. T. above. He laughed off the alleged sexual effects highlighted in the Internets (he's taking it too except in his case he's 10 years too late to the game. while I still look like Frank Zappa did when he was my age).

Supposedly the pill is a T-killer, responsible for all kinds of ailments down under. Haven't seen any so far (2-3 years), it does what it's supposed to do (a bit too well, I might say), and no loss of anything. 

I don't think I had a huge T level beforehand to begin with... Great energy level for my age, usual 20-30 lb overweight, the works.


----------

